# 5 litre wheel products



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Can I have some suggestions to effective wheel cleaning other than TFR and on a decent price point.

Megs Wheel brightner works, yes, but its £35 a tub.

What are you favourites?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

No brainier Autosmart Smart wheels last forever or G101 use it on Car Bodywork and wheels Great on the bugs


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Coat wheels with c5 no wheel cleaner needed, I foam my wheels with chemical guys diablo wheel gel (250ml in a foam lance) 1 bottle lasts around 10 months and then rinse, then wash with car shampoo any snow foam would work I just happen to have diablo gel 

I do this once a week and they are spotless, gloss white so they show any tiny amount of dirt (wish I had gone for black again)

Not needed an acidic wheel cleaner in over a year and a half now.

however, if your doing this day in day out on uncoated wheels etc then bilberry wheel cleaner by VP is good 

Remember prevention is better than a cure so coating/protection is the way forward!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Can I have some suggestions to effective wheel cleaning other than TFR and on a decent price point.
> 
> Megs Wheel brightner works, yes, but its £35 a tub.
> 
> What are you favourites?


I've used DetailedOnline new wheel cleaner (gel type) and it's very good and heard good things about there dilutable version.

Used Simoniz Ultra and that's great, thick consistency and cleans well - available in 5L


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

ValetPro Bilberry
EZ Viper

Tried both, rate them both but I think Bilberry has the edge.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

ValetPRO Bilberry all the way for me, around £26 delivered on eBay for 5L.

Dilute it as required for the job at hand, 5 to 1 for me gets a filthy wheel spotless, and 10 to 1 sorts out one that's not too dirty. Get two trigger bottles for it, so you can run two different dilutions, and it lasts for ages.

I've used various other products and none end up being any better than Bilberry.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

ffrs1444 said:


> No brainier Autosmart Smart wheels last forever or G101 use it on Car Bodywork and wheels Great on the bugs


Nice and its an APC, so two jobs one product.:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

TBH if you're getting product for £7L how much less can you reasonably expect to pay for something that works ?

Many products are diluted to make them seem better value, you only end up using far more anyway


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> TBH if you're getting product for £7L how much less can you reasonably expect to pay for something that works ?


£1.80 less per litre with ValetPRO Bilberry 

(Also the Meg product is 3.78 litres (it's a US gallon), so is around £7.74 a litre from Car Parts 4 Less, so Bilberry is actually £2.54 less a litre, kerching)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Fatboy40 said:


> £1.80 less per litre with ValetPRO Bilberry
> 
> (Also the Meg product is 3.78 litres (it's a US gallon), so is around £7.74 a litre from Car Parts 4 Less, so Bilberry is actually £2.54 less a litre, kerching)


Remember though the Megs is Acid and Bilberry is Alkali


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I use power maxxed frequent use wheel cleaner. 5 litres from euro car parts. My wheels are sealed so easier to clean but 
you can dilute it down but I normally use it neat. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Bilberry still one of the best imo.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I've had great results with DetailedOnline Alloy shine, it can be diluted down so very economical. I've diluted it further than they suggest on treated wheels and it still does the job.


----------



## ProfDan (Sep 13, 2019)

NorthantsPete said:


> Can I have some suggestions to effective wheel cleaning other than TFR and on a decent price point.
> 
> Megs Wheel brightner works, yes, but its £35 a tub.
> 
> What are you favourites?


Pete, what's your use case for the wheel cleaner?

If it's personal use, I'd recommend spending the time to clean, prep and ceramic coat your wheels. It works out far cheaper in the long run giving it a coat of DLUX every 6-12 months than buying wheel cleaner and spending the extra time on the wheels each wash.

For pro use, there's plenty of great suggestions already but to throw to more in the ring, I have two products on hand, one is for heavily neglected wheels that need detailing, BH Auto Wheel, and the other is any semi-decent mild wheel cleaner that can be diluted. At the moment it's P&S brake buster which is an effective wheel cleaner and decent enough on tyres (neat).


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Two daily drivers, so haste and speed a must -the particular one is a Volvo v70, massive car, so detailing kills you. 3 stage prep takes about 2 days solid, so guess what, it doesnt get done!

Spray polymer waxes, bulk cleaners, APC's, all get used and BSD is my new fave as the car looks great for ages so worth it.

Wheels, they get brake dust and the front of the car gets a lot of fallout, all diesels here driving 80mph and accelerating hard on uk roads, the wheels are blakc within days.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Two daily drivers, so haste and speed a must -the particular one is a Volvo v70, massive car, so detailing kills you. 3 stage prep takes about 2 days solid, so guess what, it doesnt get done!
> 
> Spray polymer waxes, bulk cleaners, APC's, all get used and BSD is my new fave as the car looks great for ages so worth it.
> 
> Wheels, they get brake dust and the front of the car gets a lot of fallout, all diesels here driving 80mph and accelerating hard on uk roads, the wheels are blakc within days.


Spending a day to apply a ceramic coat will save you loads of time in future cleaning and saved cash also.

However I do see your point, personally though from having uncoated and coated wheels I wouldn't ever consider driving on uncoated wheels now, the cleaning time and effort is just minimized to much its a real pleasure to clean them.

I recommend VP bilberry in 5l as mentioned


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Two daily drivers, so haste and speed a must -the particular one is a Volvo v70, massive car, so detailing kills you. 3 stage prep takes about 2 days solid, so guess what, it doesnt get done!
> 
> Spray polymer waxes, bulk cleaners, APC's, all get used and BSD is my new fave as the car looks great for ages so worth it.
> 
> Wheels, they get brake dust and the front of the car gets a lot of fallout, all diesels here driving 80mph and accelerating hard on uk roads, the wheels are blakc within days.


I'd suggest purchasing some wowos crystal sealant which is about £15 and will seal wheels for at least 6 months before top ups. So easy to clean them after so it reduces the need for heavy cleaners. Just spray it on and wipe off, doesn't need the time spent like ceramics if you dont have it.

Then use it on the car. Lasts for ages.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Ive never got the wheels clean enough to warrant locking in cleanliness. Daily drvers with 140k on the clock are a lost cause tbh but i wouldnt midn getting them clean with chemicals and a scrub.

Same with the body, it looks great a few paces away, up close its all chips and scratches - the paints clean but the body is 12 years old used daily.

All my products have cover up in mind, carnubas are the enemy, the white left behind shows everything up, polishing glaze oils and silicones/polymers are my best friend!


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Personally I think bilberry is pants. I had five litres in a jobloy I bought and don't rate it in the slightest.
I'd go for bilt hamber auto wheels personally. Probably the best wheel cleaner I've used


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

big dave 666 said:


> Personally I think bilberry is pants. I had five litres in a jobloy I bought and don't rate it in the slightest.
> I'd go for bilt hamber auto wheels personally. Probably the best wheel cleaner I've used


i thought that when watching videos online, but no experience of it.

BH I hear also very good, not the cheapest though is it?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

NorthantsPete said:


> i thought that when watching videos online, but no experience of it.
> 
> BH I hear also very good, not the cheapest though is it?


It isn't no. But it can be diluted and contains fallout remover also.
For me valet pro just didn't shift the brake dust, just like the five litres of auto finesse wheel cleaner that I had, which I ended up giving away. That was about as useful as a pair of t**s on a bulldog.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

big dave 666 said:


> Personally I think bilberry is pants. I had five litres in a jobloy I bought and don't rate it in the slightest.


Do you mind me asking what dilution rates you used?

For me when neat it gets rid of anything, and I dilute from there (5 to 1 works well for me). However when neat its 13pH!


----------

